# Once Upon a Time in Wonderland (ABC)



## Abishai100 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Once Upon a Time in Wonderland* is an American-Canadian fantasy-drama series that aired on ABC from October 10, 2013 to April 3, 2014. It was created by Edward Kitsis, Adam Horowitz, Zack Estrin, and Jane Espenson for ABC Studios. The program is a spin-off of the prior ABC series _Once Upon a Time_ and aired on ABC at 8:00 pm Eastern/7:00 pm Central on Thursday nights in the 2013–14 television season beginning October 10, 2013 (source of information: Wikipedia).

The show is an adaptation of the classic Lewis Carroll story _Alice in Wonderland_, but since it's a spin-off of the offbeat _Once Upon a Time_ (which accrued multiple award-nominations), it features various views on the reality and delusions of dreams and memories scattered or forgotten.

This show may be renewed after being dropped and is yet another feature in a long recent list of 'fantasia-paranoia' themed TV programs such as _Gotham_, _Stan Against Evil_, and _Sleepy Hollow_.

There seems to be a resurgence in theatre-ornamentation themes in pop storytelling, and _Once Upon a Time in Wonderland_ certainly signifies an entertainment-industry focus on 'dementia-art.'



_Once Upon a Time in Wonderland (ABC)_

_Once Upon a Time in Wonderland (Wikipedia)_


----------

